# Petition - IVF: encouraging uptake of guidelines



## Rudolph101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello all

I am not sure if this is the correct forum and sorry if it is a duplicated post. I found a press release on Infertility Network UK's website which links to a petition requesting that the Department of Health...

1.	Discusses with NHS England how to ensure full implementation of the NICE Guideline for 3 cycles of IVF. 
2.	Discusses with NHS England and NICE how to ensure CCGs standardise the definition of a full cycle of IVF. 
3.	Discusses with NHS England the enforcement of standardised eligibility criteria, in line with the policy in the devolved nations.

Sign here: http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/70037#sthash.tB3DB228.dpuf

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## itsonlybridge (Oct 29, 2014)

Petition signed .... Let's hope it makes a difference. I am starting my appeal against the post code lottery tomorrow with a letter to our local CCG and MP


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Signed x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

signed x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Signed. Xx


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Signed   it's almost at 1000 signatures now... Need about 11 more!


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Signed x


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

signed


----------



## Musicwife (Nov 20, 2014)

Signed!


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Signed xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Signed


----------



## Amt1979 (Sep 28, 2013)

Signed let's hope it works xx


----------



## Pickle123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Signed. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## oscar13 (Dec 25, 2014)

Signed xx


----------



## Charlie595 (Apr 29, 2014)

Signed. Thanks for posting. Xxx


----------

